# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Bộ DVDs 50 rules you must know_ The american accent course_HOT..phát âm cực đỉnh

## ngobaolac

*Bạn có tự tin là mình phát âm chính xác?? Trong tiếng anh, nếu bạn phát âm sai, không những người nghe không hiểu, đôi khi có thể mang tới cho người nghe sự hiểu lầm, mang tới cho bản thân bạn những rắc rối không đáng có.*
*Mình lấy ví dụ cho các bạn nhé*
*Beach vs bitch AND Sheet vs shit* 
*Please remember that “bitch”, “shit” are very very bad words in English*
*Hầu hết các bạn sẽ nói là sự khác biệt giữa chúng là âm dài và âm ngắn (long and short vowel). It is wrong perception.*
* So what should you do to fix it up???* *Let* *watch* *this* *video*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fxj3dwT8Og*
*Đoạn video trên chỉ là một phần nhỏ trong bộ giáo trình: The American Accent Course – 50 Rules You Must Know. Đây là một bộ giáo trình học qua video với Lisa Mojsin, M.A Director of Accurate English School, nó được áp dụng phương pháp giảng dạy hiện đại. Bộ giáo trình này gồm có 4dvds với 50 bài giảng khác nhau chỉ ra các lỗi sai mà hầu hết người học đều mắc phải và giúp bạn có thể phát âm tiếng anh giọng mỹ một cách chính xác (**an**authentic American accent).* 
*Để bạn đọc có đầy đủ thông tin về The America Accent Course – 50 Rules You Must Know, H.N.Club xin tóm tắt nội dung của 4DVDs như sau:*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc2M4Js6-Gs*
*Video 1* *- American Vowel Sounds - 10 Rules You Must Know* 
<div style="text-align: center">Top of Form​</div> * [replacer_img]* 
<div style="text-align: center">Bottom of Form​</div> [TABLE=""text-align: center">[FONT=&quot]Top of Form[/FONT]​[/CENTER]   
Bottom of Form

<div style="text-align: center">Top of Form​</div> Bottom of Fo
<div style="text-align: center">*Top of Form*​</div> *Video 2* *- Difficult Consonant Sounds* - *15 Rules You Must Know 

*
[TABLE=""text-align: center">[FONT=&quot]Bottom of Form[/FONT]​[/CENTER] 
<div style="text-align: center">Bottom of Form​</div> 
*Video 3 - Word Stress, Rhythm and Intonation** - 15 Rules You Must Know* 
[TABLE=""text-align: center">[FONT=&quot]Bottom of Form[/FONT]​[/CENTER] 
 *Video 4* *- Advanced Lessons* - *The Final Steps to an Authentic American Accent* 

[TABLE=""text-align: center">[FONT=&quot]Top of Form[/FONT]​[/CENTER] <div style="text-align: center">Top of Form​</div> 
<div style="text-align: center">Bottom of Form​</div> <div style="text-align: center">Bottom of Form​</div> <div style="text-align: center">Top of Form​</div> *More information about the videos:*

*Each topic (50 total) consists of a lesson that:*
[TABLE=""text-align: center">[FONT=&quot]Bottom of Form[/FONT]​[/CENTER]

----------

